# Megan – Aug. 21/06 to December 6, 2008 :’(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Megan was one of my Bronlings, my first rescue litter. They taught me so much! She especially taught me to worry, as she was the runt of a litter of 13. So many of us beyond me worried, and cheered on the tiny pink runt girl.

1 day old

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










10 days old

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Well she listened and she thrived and grew ;D









And completely stole my vets heart for lying still in her hand and bruxxing when stroked as a teeny baby

Megan and Angel stayed with me (one named by ARG and another named for her)
along with their 2 rejected brothers and their mom Bronwen.

Megan used to zone out completely…slowly keeling over as I stroked her









Megan with her beloved sister Angel









The girls with their mom loooved corn on the cob









Then my lovely sweet babies grew up and really showed their true colours. They were split into a new group called the Punks…they became rude and opinionated with their gentler cagemates, but with the rough and tumble Punks they fit right in and had a long eventful life :









And then they were older, but of the 2 girls, Megan was the healthiest, or so I thought. Megan and Angel finally reverted back to the sweet cuddly girls from babyhood.
















Mid-boggle









Last Saturday when I took Megan to the vet to be her sister's traveling companion for her tooth trim, she looked wrong. A bit puffed, a bit slow, a bit limp. I got her home and started watching her. Sigh…confusion, head bumping, knuckling…PT :'( I started her on steroids and abs with my fingers crossed for a miracle. She responded a tiny bit, but not enough. Tonight I had a feeling, and took her to bed with me, and she died in the curl of my arms at 3:50 am. Just went to sleep… 

Farewell my beloved baby, rejoin your family Bear and Didi who passed before you. I will watch over Angel and Tucker and your mom, until you come to get them.


----------



## Adie09 (Jan 24, 2008)

she seems like she was such a sweet heart 
her life seemed good, be proud, she appreciates you
she wont forget that


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Awe I'm very sorry about your loss. She was a beautiful rat.


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss...
That last picture is priceless! I love it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She was a lovely girl and the 2nd of my 5 losses in December


----------



## rats4mom (Jan 12, 2009)

Bless your heart, hang in there. She was a beautiful girl. Im so sorry for you.


----------

